# *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

Preamble: I am not nearly as experienced with knives as many on this board but I do appreciate a good knife. (So try and forgive me for any terminology misuse.) I find that the Benchmade Mini-Griptilian 556 and Spyderco Delica 4 seem to be two knives worthy of comparison... and having just received the Delica (one of my first Spydie folders!) in the mail less than a month ago, I want to write about it. This was first posted at EDCF when CPF was down but I've decided to share it here as well.







Both the Delica and Mini-Grip share a few similarities. The knives are in the same price range, manufactured by well-respected companies, they are roughly the same size and both use FRN handles with steel liners. But that's pretty much where the similarities end, as both knives represent the different companies' approach to knives and knife design.

*Locking mechanism and one-handed opening:*

The Mini-Griptilian features Benchmade's wonderful AXIS-lock system which allows for easy and quick one-handed opening. It takes a simple flick of the wrist to open and locks with soft click, and after disengaging the lock, another quick flick to close. When closing the knife, the user's fingers never have to be in the path of the blade. The lockup is as tight as the day I got it and despite the occasionally cited disadvantage of thumbstuds falling off, the ambidexterous thumbstuds on my Mini-Grip are as tight as they came from the factory. The Mini-Grip can also be found with an oval thumb hole instead of thumbstuds. When the knife is gripped in various fashions, it is apparent that the AXIS lock was carefully placed as not to be accidentally disengaged.

On the other hand, the Delica 4 features Spyderco's trademark "Spyderhole," a large circular hole in the blade allowing for quick one-handed opening. I find the Spyderhole a bit more finicky than the Mini-Griptilian's thumbstuds to operate (thumbstuds don't much care how you place your thumb), but I find using the Spyderhole strangely satisfying. Locking the blade results in a much more satisfying click as Spyderco's carefully engineered lockback/front lock snaps into place. The David Boye cutout in the locking mechanism prevents a tight grip on the handle from disengaging the lock. In order to close the knife, however, the user's fingers must be (for however short a moment) in the path of the closing blade, which means the operator must pay a little more attention in closing the Delica than with an AXIS-based folder. Opening and closing the Delica requires a little more force than with the Mini-Grip but both have extremely smooth action.






*Grip, clip and ergonomics:*
The Mini-Griptilian, true to its name fits the hand very well, especially for a small knife. There are ridges for the thumb on the spine of the blade and on the exposed parts of the liner on the top and bottom of the handle. The reversible clip (to accommodate lefties), while large and beefy, does not make holding the Mini-Griptilian uncomfortable and aids in gripping the knife while closing the blade. The checkered grip pattern on the Mini-Grip do not provide as much grip as the bi-directional texturing on the Delica, but the slightly beefier handle makes up for it. On the other hand, the checkered pattern, when paired with the clip puts a lot of wear on pockets. When using the knife for long durations I have never noticed discomfort in my hands from holding the knife. The Mini-Grip feels like a very well-balanced knife.

The Delica, with its flat handles, does not fit in the hand as well as the Mini-Griptilian but it is still comfortable to use. I feel that due to the slightly slimmer (not by much!) handles on the Delica, I cannot grip the knife as tightly and may develop hand cramps from using the knife for long periods at a time. But the handle's bi-directional checkering allows for good grip with wet and dirty hands. Like the Mini-Grip, the Delica features thumb ridges on the spine of the blade behind the Spyderhole and on the top of the handles, but no texturing on the bottom, which may make it more comfortable but less grippy. The clip is positionable on the knife in four different positions, to allow for tip up or tip down carry. The clip is also springier and lighter than the one on the Mini-Griptilian, but I do not feel that pocket retention would be a problem with either knife. (But if you really want secure, the Mini-Grip has the edge. No pun intended.) No pocket wear is expected from using the Delica, as the point where the clip contacts the FRN handles is smooth. The Delica has the edge in how it rides in a pocket, not just due to the less abrasive clip design, but also because it is slightly thinner. The Delica, while lighter than the Mini-Grip, also feels well-balanced.

As a sidenote, both knives have lanyard holes, but the one on the Mini-Grip is slightly bigger.






*Blade geometry and design:*
Quite frankly, I have very little idea about blade geometry and how it affects cutting ability. I would be delighted if someone chose to enlighten me on the topic. 

I will comment however, that the edge of the blade extends almost completely to the handle on the Mini-Griptilian but on the Delica has a little under a centimeter of unsharpened area, which Spyderco calls the kick. This means that the Delica has less cutting surface... but its stock edge cuts very well. The tip of my Mini-Griptilian 556 drop point broke off sometime during usage, but I was able to create a new point by grinding down the spine to form a new point. Spyderco claims that the Delica 4 was designed to minimalize the possibility of tip breakage, which I'm not willing to test. It does appear that the Mini-Griptilian has a slightly (not by much) thicker spine than the Delica, but I wouldn't expect it to hamper much with performance.

The Mini-Griptilian now comes in 154CM steel and the Delica 4 in VG-10, so the Delica has a better, stronger steel, for a lower price. (The more expensive Doug Ritter edition of the Mini-Grip has S30V steel.)

No comment on the cutting ability, as the Mini-Griptilian has seen over six months of use and is no longer on the factory edge. (It's also been pretty abused.)

*Overview:*
Both are great knives and I would not hesitate to recommend either of them to somebody looking for a quality knife at a fair price. I have not had to experience any warranty repair or replacement but I hear that both companies are top notch in customer service, so I wouldn't expect any problems on that end either. 

So which do I EDC? I either rotate, or carry both.


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

*Endura 4 vs. Griptilian 551: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

Note: Knives featured in the following pictures are all plain edge, uncoated blades. The dark looking blades are an interesting result of the illumination, or lack thereof. New pictures may later be added.






Both the Griptilian and Endura 4 are about the same size -- in the <4" folder category, at about the same price, with the Griptilian being a bit more expensive. I chose to write this comparison review because the Grip and E4 are similar knives from two competing companies, and each show the different design philosophies of their makers. As each are very similar to the smaller sized versions that I did a more in-depth comparison on, I'll be a little more concise this time around.

*Locking mechanism and one-handed opening:*
Both the Griptilian and the Endura 4 are able to be flicked open easily without using the thumbstuds or SpyderHole, respectively. The Griptilian is easier to flick open with a motion of the wrist, but I suspect with practice the Endura 4 could be as easy to open in the same fashion as well. The Endura also comes in a waved version for a price much more in line with the street price of the Griptilian, which allows for extremely quick opening, faster and more easily than that of the Grip, but I do not have such a model to review at this time.

Both knives share the same locking mechanisms as their smaller counterparts, however, I have made an interesting observation as to the sounds of the locking mechanisms. While the Mini-Grip makes a very soft, un-knifelike click when it locks, the full-size Grip makes a very threatening, loud click that tells you the AXIS-lock is secured and in place. I actually like the sound as a reassurance that the mechanism is working. Likewise, the AXIS spring on the full-size Grip is stiffer than the Mini-Grip, but is not all that much harder to release. Opening the Grip slowly, however, makes it fairly quiet.

The Endura 4, on the other hand, sounds only slightly louder than the D4 when opening, but is fairly quiet and doesn't sound as "heavy" as on the Grip. It's doubtful that the sounds affect performance,  but it's interesting to note.

The Grip, like it's littler sibling seems to want to open as soon as you overcome the detent, whereas the E4 and D4 seem to resist opening more, but in a smooth fashion. However, the resistance has no effect on quickly deploying the blade.

Both knives, again like their smaller counterparts, open smoothly, with the Griptilian opening a little more easily.

Closing the E4 one-handed is easier than on the D4 due to the heavier blade. With the AXIS-lock, there is little difference in closing the blade.






*Grip, clip and ergonomics:*
Again, I find the Griptilian a little more comfortable to grip tightly, but unlike the D4, the Endura 4 seems to conform to my hand very well. The texturing on the Griptilian is rough and reminds me a bit of flashlight knurling, though not too grippy, whereas the bi-directional texturing of the Endura 4 is grippier. Like the smaller D4, the E4's clip and medallion design allow for the knife to be less abrasive on pants than the Grip, but again, the Grip has better pocket retention. Interestingly, the clips have not been scaled up for the full-size versions of the knives. The E4 has a 4-way clip like on the D4, and the Grip has a 2-way clip. Both come stock for tip-up carry.

The jimping (ribbing) on the spines and front of the handles again afford better grip on the knife to prevent slipping, and on the Grip (just like the mini), there is more jimping for the index and pinky fingers allowing for a sure grip. If there was anything I'd do to improve upon the Endura 4, whose ergonomics I love, it would be to put some light jimping on the underside of the handle in a similar fashion to the Grip.

The Griptilian feels a bit blade-heavy, unlike the Mini-Grip which feels pretty balanced. If you like the feel of a blade-heavy knife, the Griptilian is a better choice between the two. Also, the handles on the Grip feel a bit too light for their size; I attribute this to the metal liners not covering the full length of the handle. This knife seems well-adapted to cutting chores on top of surfaces, rather than an all-around user, but it could fit the need for a general purpose knife. 

On the other hand, the Endura 4 feels very well-balanced and seems to have the perfect weight. Unlike the D4, I feel like hand fatigue is much more unlikely with handling the knife, and it doesn't seem particularly unfit for any normal knife chores. 

Where I considered the Mini-Grip to have a slight edge over the D4, I feel like the E4 has a bit more of an edge over the Grip due to ergonomics and balance. Both full-size knives are very comfortable to use and hold, however.






*Blade geometry and design:*
Again, I feel unqualified to comment on the shape of the blade and the cutting abilities of the knives, but the E4 just slightly longer than the Grip in terms of cutting surface, but at 3.75" overall blade length it is cutting it close to NY state law, which has a cutoff at 4" folders. The Grip, by comparision, has a 3.5" blade.

The Grip has a sturdier-looking blade, but I have no doubt that the E4 is a tough knife as well.

*Overview:*
Again, I find both of these folders to be of high quality and certainly worth the money. If I could keep only one it'd be the Endura 4 by a slight margin, mostly due to the (too) light handle of the Griptilian. But on the other hand, I love the ease of use of the AXIS lock and the Griptilian is a very "grippable" knife, so both knives are worth checking out if you have the money. You really can't go wrong with either.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

Nice review Carrot! I bought a Mini-Grip which had the older blade type on it (I wanted the bright green handled one, which was discontinued), and sent it to Benchmade, and for $20, they upgraded it to the 154CM - I love it.

I think one thing to note is the aesthetics of the two knives - I much prefer the Mini-Grip's looks to the Delica... I also think the Mini-Grip is more "Sheeple-Friendly", as people on BF say - basically, (IMHO) the Mini-Grip looks more like a normal every-day pocket knife, and the Delica has more of a fierce-looking edge to it, with the more dynamic angles and oddly-shaped blade.

Anyways, thanks for the review! :thumbsup: Who'd have thought there would be so many choices for knives and flashlights as there are! EDC'ing sure can get expensive!

 john


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

I would tend to agree with you on the point of aesthetics, jch79. I think that the Mini-Griptilian also looks a little nicer and less fierce because of its more traditional, "softer" shape. On the other hand I'm really digging the VG-10 steel of the Delica and the more I use it the more I like the handle design, which doesn't fit my hand as well but seems to afford a more comfortable position for cutting.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

Excellent review there, Carrot. Each of these classics are genuine bargains.

I also have both knives for use in my EDC rotation. Between the two, I have a slight preference for the BM Mini-Grip due to (a) the smoother Axis lock, (b) its subjectively-easier operating ergonomics for my arthritic old fingers, and (c) its blade shape. 

However, I find the flatter, less-abrasive scales of the Delica-4 superior for inside-the-waistband carry. The Spydie also has slightly better VG-10 steel though the new Mini-Grip's upgraded 154CM is very good. Actually, I found the BM's old 440C steel perfectly acceptable, as well, and easier to sharpen. YMMV.

I've also had to adjust (bend) the too-tight clip on my Mini-Grip and lightly sand its checkering to make work better for IWB carry.

Beyond all this, I've found the pricier BM 707 (same size) and the BM 940 series (slightly longer) to be superior to both the Deli-4 and Mini-Grip for EDC IWB-style. Their smoother aluminum grips certainly contribute to their ease in clipping to/drawing from a waistband, yet their design gives up nothing to grip-ability. However, that method of carry is not for everyone, and it's also legally dubious in certain local (unenlightened) jurisdictions.

Looking forward to your Endura-4 vs. big-Grip review.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

Thanks for the review and pics. I really like getting the input from others. I have the Delica v4 and not the BM Grip yet. Another point on these 2 very user friendly, well priced EDC knives is the adjustability. The clips can be moved for lefties and the Delica v4 does tip up or down carry. The pivot on the Delica v4 is adjustable too so the user can get the right amount of tension on opening and closing. It is no longer pinned together, but screwed like many high end knives.

I can add that the v4 Delica is an improvement over previous Delica models in a few other ways. The new blade material VG10 is only the start. The new saber grind adds more strength to the tip of the blade than before. The new volcanoe design on the FRN handle is added grip/less slip and the steel inserts give it new strength. There are notches cut in the handle edges at top and bottom fo grip and to feel when your fingers are nearing the blade. On the blade there are notches cut on the back of the opening hole giving your thumb a very positive grip when cutting. I can't think of other improvements over the previous Delica models, but I may have missed some. Credit the Spyderco site info and a moderator at KF who did a wonderful review of the Delica v4.

For myself, I want a Grip as well. I already knew the very good reputation of the company and the Grip line in all variations. Rock solid and a pleasure to use... I just don't know if I want the full sized or mini.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

That was a good review an many will learn from it,m well done, I EDC a Endura 4 right now same knife and the delica but bigger, and I love it, the VG-10 cuts like a hot knife through butter...and the griptilain no matter what model has always been a great bargain since it came out!!!!!!


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics included!)*

TonkinWarrior, that BM 707 Sequel looks like a sweet knife. Sounds like I've got another knife to add to my ever-growing list of knives to buy. I agree that the AXIS-lock is superior, but Spyderco's lockback is very smooth and secure nonetheless. I have to say, to anyone whose never used an AXIS-based folder, that you owe it to yourself to give it an honest shot. The action is so easy and smooth.

GoneJeepin, I've never owned a Spyderco folder before the Delica and Endura 4 models, so I could only go on what others have said about the improvements. I like that the Delica is screw construction and the metal liners make the knife feel really sturdy and well-balanced. I very much like the 4-way clip on the Delica 4 but as I prefer right-handed tip-up carry, felt no need to move the clip. I have the feeling that, had I tried the Delica 3 after being spoiled by the Mini-Grip's solid construction, I may not have liked Spyderco as much as I do now. Got a Caly3 on the way; can't wait.

As for Grip vs. Mini-Grip, I greatly prefer the Mini-Grip. I think the handle on the Grip feels a little too lightweight for its size though I have no doubts about its sturdiness. Whereas the Mini-Griptilian feels perfectly balanced for cutting chores, the Griptilian seems to be a little blade-heavy and so I don't like how it handles as much. Also, I tend to favor smaller knives. That said, I know of quite a few people who are more than satisfied with their Grips, including my roommate. (He's got a tanto Grip... maybe it'll star in some pictures when I do the next comp. review.)


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

Bump.

Spyderco Endura 4 vs. Benchmade Griptilian 551 review added.


----------



## meat (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice reviews Carrot. I have a Mini Grip and I love it! I really like the Axis lock for the reasons of one handed opening and closing. I have not handled the Delica or Endura.

I had the BM 705 and just sold it. I was debating on whether or not to get the 707 sequel, but I decided to get the Spyderco Caly III instead. It is another knife you will have to check out! I really like it, although I am spoiled with the Axis lock. It is a great knife!


----------



## carrot (Nov 30, 2006)

Already have a Caly3 on the way. Can't wait! I might even have it by tomorrow... crossing fingers.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 1, 2006)

i would LOVE to get a black Delica (one with black blades). i've seen i somewhere, but couldn't find it again.

Brendan


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

I have the BM Mini-Griptilian sheapsfoot and LOVE it. I keep the Benchmade field sharpener on me, so that sucker is always RAZOR sharp. I have the Benchmite II and full size Pika as well. I keep that in my BOB.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

Great reviews! I agree with pretty much everything you've said, and you've spoked it good too. FYI, the Endura can be closed without putting your phalanges in the way of the blade. Hold bottom 60% of the handle in a similar manner that you would a griptilian to axis flick it closed, but leave your index finger free. The difference would be that the thumb would just be used as pressure to hold onto the handle as opposed to moving the axis on the griptilian. In this position, the thumb should be pretty much next to the lock release. Now all you do is press down on the lock release with the index and flick it close like an axis. 

It may take some time to get used to pushing down the lock with the index finger. It also takes time to transition into the holding position to flick the knife closed. I imagine that some people may find the transition in grip a little annoying and that the time it takes might defeat the purpose. But if you want to know how to flick it closed, that's how I does it.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 3, 2006)

carrot said:


> Already have a Caly3 on the way. Can't wait! I might even have it by tomorrow... crossing fingers.



Great choice Carrot! 

The Caly kicked the D4 out of my EDC 
Closest to perfect edc-knife I've handled.

PS! Nice reviews!


----------



## Concept (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

Hi Carrot great review. I have been looking at the Delica 4 for a while but I find it to be a little wide when closed. Getting a holster to fit it without being overly large has been a pain. I'm now leaning towards the mini griptillian? 

Anyhow thanks again for the great review.


----------



## carrot (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

cyberspyder, NGK had some black-bladed Delicas but right now they are out of stock. Maybe you can give 'em a call and ask to get the next one in? http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4730

KDOG3, how is the Benchmade field sharpener? I was thinking of getting one for my pack.

Ignoramous, you must have STRONG fingers! I can't close the E4 the way you explain it. I just close it one-handed in a similar fashion to the way Spyderco recommends, which is less convenient than the AXIS-lock, but still pretty easy.

NoFair, I agree with you that the Caly3 is probably the perfect EDC knife. The Caly3 is beautifully constructed and the ergonomics make it a pleasure to use. However I am worried about breaking the tip, so right now I still carry the D4 for hard-er use.

Concept, if you find the Delica 4 too wide when closed, then the Mini-Griptilian will probably suit you better. While I measure the D4 to be 1.5" at its widest, the Mini-Grip is 1.25" at its widest.


----------



## Ignoramus (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*



carrot said:


> Ignoramous, you must have STRONG fingers! I can't close the E4 the way you explain it. I just close it one-handed in a similar fashion to the way Spyderco recommends, which is less convenient than the AXIS-lock, but still pretty easy.


 
Yeah, the torsion bars will soften up in time and will make it much easier. When I push down on the lock release, the last joint in my index finger stays extended. I make an "L" shape. The amount of tension in the torsion bar while it's new makes not as convenient, but that goes away in time. It's still the transition into the holding position that remains less convenient.


----------



## cyberspyder (Dec 4, 2006)

carrot said:


> cyberspyder, NGK had some black-bladed Delicas but right now they are out of stock. Maybe you can give 'em a call and ask to get the next one in? http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=4730



thanks alot :rock:, and BTW, great review :thanks:

Brendan


----------



## LukeK (Jan 20, 2007)

Good job on the review, carrot. I found the note you made about the weight of the Griptilian's blade relative to the handle interesting. I will have to feel one in person, but that fact just might turn me off of the Grip. 
The "Spyderhole" is doubtlessly made for function and not fashion, but I still think it's oogly!

Thanks for the review


----------



## drizzle (Jan 20, 2007)

Somehow I missed this the first time around. Nice reviews carrot!

I own the full size Doug Ritter Grip. I don't notice any awkwardness at all as far as weight balance goes. However I think I would like the mini-grip better for EDC just because the fatness and roughness of the full size grip doesn't ride so well whether its IWB or in the pocket. One of these days I will get around to buying a mini-grip, whether it's a Doug Ritter or otherwise.


----------



## Josey (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

Have you tried any of Spyderco's flat grinds? Those are the blades that I think cut the best -- much better than the saber grinds you're reviewing. The Ritter SRK is extra nice because they combined a flat grind and an axis lock, although the S30V chipped out on two I tried. The M2 is wonderful, although they don't make it anymore.

I finally found the Spyderco Military to be the best knife for me -- nice pointy blade with flat grind. It does have a liner lock, but it's a great liner lock. When Spyderco came out with an extra-strong Military in carbon fiber scales and BG-42 steel and New Graham put them on sale, I couldn't resist. It's now my favorite EDC by a long shot.


----------



## magic79 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

Nice review!

I have, and have carried, both the mini Grip and the Delica. My wife got me the Grip, so I was more motivated to carry it! However, I've found that the Grip dulls much quicker than the Delica, so I've gone back to carrying the Delica every day.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: *UPDATE* Delica 4 vs. Mini-Griptilian 556: a Comparison Review (pics + E4 vs. BM551)*

Nice write up *carrot*!


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Jan 21, 2007)

magic79 said:


> Nice review!
> 
> I have, and have carried, both the mini Grip and the Delica. My wife got me the Grip, so I was more motivated to carry it! However, I've found that the Grip dulls much quicker than the Delica, so I've gone back to carrying the Delica every day.



Magic: 

By any chance, is that Mini-Grip that your most-considerate bride gave you an older version with a 440C (steel) blade?

The latest versions have 154CM steel, which holds an edge a bit better (although it'll take a tad longer to bring the edge back on a SharpMaker). 

I have both (blade steel) versions, and, frankly, have no particular preference. The trick to keeping either one sharp is to NEVER let the blade get dull... and touch 'em up frequently (daily? weekly? YMMV) on a good sharpening system.

I'm sure, once you explain all this to your kind wife, she'll rush out and get you that new 154 Mini. Then, you can make it your EDC knife -- all in the interest of domestic tranquillity, of course!


----------



## moeman (Jan 21, 2007)

didnt someone say they sent their MiniGrip to BM and had it upgraded for $20 to the new steel?


----------

